# Steelhead Roe cooking???



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone cook/eat the roe?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great on crackers.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

NEVER heard of eating it....I'd watch johnboy do it first.........then I still wouldn't try it. I ate....well bit into one once.....a turtle egg......I'll tell you what....you ain't tasted "bad" until you taste a turtle egg....my "eggs that come from water critters are OVER!!!!!! Johnboy, knock yourself out....want some turtle roe?????....goes great on crackers!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

froggy, why don't you throw some in the ol' smoker next time you fire it up. let me know how it tastes!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

After about 10 hours of fishing those pretty colors of the spawn sac do start to look tasty


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

tastes just like chicken.


----------

